# Livery yard in Chesire



## Stefy&Agyl (15 February 2014)

Hello! In june-july I ll be moving to Chesire, close to Delamere Forest!
Is there anybody that could help with some suggestions about Livery Yard in that area?Preferably DIY or part livery, full livery is too expensive and I simply love cleaning his stable and turning him out!
I m moving with my other half who is a pure breed arab gelding and we do endurance rides! We now live near newmarket, cambridgeshire.
many many thanks!!!
Stefy


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (15 February 2014)

Hello, I'm at Brown Heath Farm in Christleton, it's DIY and about 15 mins from Delamere. Don't know if that's too far or not - depends how close to Delamere you are. It's a DIY yard with all year turn out with 2 horses per paddock, a large school that doesn't flood (tried and very much tested this year!) with floodlights and a full set of jumps (both plastic and wooden). We have great hacking and bridle paths, jumping field in the summer, large stables in a barn and you can keep you box/trailer here too. The hay/straw is made by the farmer so it's very cheap and there's storage for your own hay/straw in the haybarn, plus a secure tack room and a feed room. There's only 15 horses so the school is always free, however we sometimes get our brave pants on and set up a small course and do it together! Friendly yard and you can bring your own instructors etc without having to pay any hire fees or anything.

I do believe we have one space but they tend to go very quickly. Google: Mustang Equine Transport for the number if you're interested - it's the on-site transport business but the owner of the yard and the transport business Mike will pick up


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (15 February 2014)

Forgot to say: daily services available too!!


----------



## Stefy&Agyl (15 February 2014)

Hello Many thanks!! that would be a great option, I m not sure yet where I will get a flat, but I will be working really close to M56 in Sutton Weaver, and i was hoping to find somewhere to leave really close to where i will be able to keep my horse, I m a vet, so when i m on call have to go to work in less than 20 minutes, so I m searching years in a 20 minutes radius from sutton weaver!
I ll chek on the map all the details you suggested me! many many thanks!Stefy


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (15 February 2014)

Stefy&Agyl said:



			Hello Many thanks!! that would be a great option, I m not sure yet where I will get a flat, but I will be working really close to M56 in Sutton Weaver, and i was hoping to find somewhere to leave really close to where i will be able to keep my horse, I m a vet, so when i m on call have to go to work in less than 20 minutes, so I m searching years in a 20 minutes radius from sutton weaver!
I ll chek on the map all the details you suggested me! many many thanks!Stefy
		
Click to expand...

Well in that case this yard may be perfect for you - it's 1.3 miles from the M53, which leads on to the M56 on the next junction (about a mile up the M53). I have to go on the M56 to get to work and back, so I stop at the yard along the way/way back - great location and great yard. I'm really happy there  the school has confier trees all the way round it so it's totally sheltered from the wind/rain in winter and the beating sun in summer - almost as good as you can get without it being an indoor!


----------



## Stefy&Agyl (15 February 2014)

Great!!!! I ll keep you posted then!!! sorry i was lecturing until a while ago, about gastric torsion that s why there was a break of silence!! i ll check the detsils you gave me now and starting looking for some flats to rent in that area too! many many thanks!


----------



## georgiatwaddell (7 April 2014)

Folly farm! 5 mins from delamere just have to go down 4 roads have full and DIY, not sure what spaces they have atm, amazing facilities, 60x40 arena, jumping feild, gallops, grass dressage arena, lunging pen, floodlights, summer and winter feilds for the horses, private 3 mile hack through woods, can hack to white gate and delamere from there hope that helps x


----------



## Stefy&Agyl (7 April 2014)

Hello many thanks!!! that would be great! I contacted folly farm a month ago, and they said no availabilty at the moment! I was hoping that they might do by july!!I keep my fingers cross!!! and if you hear about a place becoming free I m happy to come up and speak to them to book it! tons of thanks!!!!!


----------



## georgiatwaddell (7 April 2014)

Hi, there is one spare but it only fits up to 15.2hh , how big is your horse?  x


----------



## Stefy&Agyl (7 April 2014)

georgiatwaddell said:



			Hi, there is one spare but it only fits up to 15.2hh , how big is your horse?  x
		
Click to expand...

WOW!!!! my horse is an arab, we do endurance and he is 15.2!!!!! and to be able to hack to the forest from there it would be amazing!!!! you have been so kind helping me! i will email them, or if you know anybody from there start telling them i ll trying to contact them right now!!! as i was starting to be worried of not finding anything! the only one was the polo club at swinford that i found so far!


----------



## chattylass (16 April 2014)

Hi Folly Farm now advertising vacancies. There is also Kelsall Hill with fantastic facilities and direct access to Delamere. There are a number of yards there, if you contact the office they should be able to advise if any have vacancies. However I wouldn't go to Claire Margreth's as I believe a lot of people have left due to


----------



## Stefy&Agyl (17 April 2014)

chattylass said:



			Hi Folly Farm now advertising vacancies. There is also Kelsall Hill with fantastic facilities and direct access to Delamere. There are a number of yards there, if you contact the office they should be able to advise if any have vacancies. However I wouldn't go to Claire Margreth's as I believe a lot of people have left due to
		
Click to expand...


Hello, many many thanks!! Which is Claire Margreth, which yard is that?So far i got an answer for possible space in Kelsallhill, or Swinford polo club. I wrote to Folly Farm, but they haven t replied me back.Thanks for your help! I ll be moving there late june beginning of july! And first i need to find a yard then i will look for a flat for me! Tons of thanks!


----------



## MileAMinute (17 April 2014)

PMed you


----------



## AnyChance (19 April 2014)

Ant  other suggestions for livery in that area?


----------

